# "My account" under the new software



## loki09789 (Feb 17, 2004)

Help!  I really like the new format, but I miss the "MY ACCOUNT" on the tool bar.  Is there another way to go quickly to the sites/pages that I want to focus on without specifying a thread in it?

Paul M


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 17, 2004)

Click on the "User CP" link on the left side of the toolbar.  The "My Account" was just a renamed link to that area on the old setup.  I'll be adding a few links/renames soon as I can.


----------

